# Reinersville Trader Days & Flea Market



## woodysoutdoors

Reinersville Trader Days & Flea Market

Has anyone attended this? I hear it's a huge event and vendors are successful. what's your thoughts? I also hear it is muddy.

I've heard they have hunting and fishing items there. Has anyone bought anything there?


----------



## shroomhunter

Yes, there are good deals to be had especially if you get there early. It is a huge flea market with lots of firearms and lots of other items as well. I go every year, never miss it!!


----------



## alan farver

i can't wait we own some land between reinersville and mconnelsville near the little town of meigs.it can be very muddy at times if you park in the field on the west side you better have a 4x4.


----------



## CHOPIQ

woodysoutdoors, is this the one in October? If it is, then yes you can get some good deals, everything from dogs to the kitchen sink. It can get muddy if it rains, but I'd never had any problems.


----------



## woodysoutdoors

it's actually the one on memorial day week end. This month.


----------



## foundationfisher

the wife bought some wind chimes there a couple years ago. just about anything you want there (and a lot of stuff you don't) lol.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Interesting! Where would this be located?


----------



## maggot

The Trade Days Festivities Take Place Memorial Day Weekend...Friday-Monday 23-26
Located On St. Rt. 78 In The Fields Adjoining The Old School House In Reinersville.....you Can't Miss It..traffic Will Be Everywhere..
If It Rains Bring Your Your Goolashes 

Also The Fall Version Of Trade Days Is The 3rd Weekend In October.

If You're Driving Down By Way Of I-77...get Off At Exit 25 And Go West 11 Miles On St. Rt. 78. You May See Street Signs That Say Woodsfield Road Or Mcconnelsville Road But It Is Still St.rt.78. So Don't Let The Signs Confuse You.


----------



## kmclaughlin

BigDaddy300 said:


> Interesting! Where would this be located?


May 23-26


Outside Flea Markets begins
Muskingum Valley Trade Days Reinersville, Ohio
I-77 to Caldwell take McConnellsville Exit
Follow Rt78 about 8 miles towards McConnellsville. 
Flea market is on left-hand side, in Reinersville, Ohio.
There is a lot to see here.. Avon, Crafts, Guns, Tools, small livestock, Hunting Dogs and a whole lot more. 

here is more great info.
http:// consumer. discoverohio.com/searchdetails.aspx?detail=62308
(delete the extra spaces)


----------



## kmclaughlin

this one is close to seneca lake- about 15 min. away.

http://www. valleyviewtradedays. com/Valley/index.html


----------



## maggot

kmclaughlin said:


> May 23-26
> 
> 
> Outside Flea Markets begins
> Muskingum Valley Trade Days Reinersville, Ohio
> I-77 to Caldwell take McConnellsville Exit
> Follow Rt78 about 8 miles towards McConnellsville.
> Flea market is on left-hand side, in Reinersville, Ohio.
> There is a lot to see here.. Avon, Crafts, Guns, Tools, small livestock, Hunting Dogs and a whole lot more.
> 
> here is more great info.
> http:// consumer. discoverohio.com/searchdetails.aspx?detail=62308
> (delete the extra spaces)


THOUGHT I JUST SAID THIS... HUMMMMM....MUST BE AN ECHO


----------



## kmclaughlin

sorry maggot. was posting /typing the same time as you.


----------



## woodysoutdoors

we've set up at that event in the past. It's pretty nice one to go to.


----------

